# Historical round trip along the Poland



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, 

I would like to present my photos which were taken since 2010 to 2020, they describe Poland – my county. I will show you cities, towns and villages, unexplored and famous places. 
Nowadays, Poland is one of linguistically and culturally homogeneous European countries, but in the past it was more like a multicultural place to live. Before WWII in Poland lived 70 % Polish People, 15 % of Ukrainians, 8 % Jews and a few percent Belarusians and Germans. Drawing conclusions from the past and mostly from political and social problems, after WWII the population of people which lived in Poland has dramatically changed. Since 1945 in Poland live almost and only 97 % Polish people.
Of course the country’s borders had changed and a lot of cities, which were in Poland Before WWII, nowadays are located in Lithuania, Belarus and Ukraine, but also plenty of old German cities and towns, are nowadays located in Poland.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

In our country you can see the influence of German, Russian and Austrian architecture. That all makes our architecture very interesting to the visitor.

1. The first place at my list - Zielona Góra - post-German city in Lubusz Voivodeship, located in western Poland, with 140k inhabitants. 










2. Zielona Góra (Green Moutain) at the Wine Festival in autumn.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

3. Town hall on market square from XVIII century










4. Vineyards in middle of the city


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

5. Open-air museum of rural and wooden architecture (Skansen) in Zielona Góra.










6. Historical regional house in Skansen


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

7. *Muskau Park* (German: Muskauer Park, officially: Fürst-Pückler-Park Bad Muskau; Polish: Park Mużakowski) is a landscape park in the Upper Lusatia region of Germany and Poland (from wiki).
It is the largest and one of most popular English gardens in Europe. The park was laid out from 1815 onwards at the behest of german Prince Hermann von Pückler-Muskau. After WWII, one of part is located in Poland (stretching along both sides of the German–Polish border).










8. On our side the park covers 3.5 km2. In 2004, UNESCO added the park to its World Heritage List.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

9. From other side of Poland (Tomaszowice, Małopolska Voicodeship). Classicist palace near Cracow. Now it is a restaurant. Classicist was very popular in XXIII-XIX century.










10. For example Classicist manor in Warsaw. Now The Fryderyk Chopin Museum.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great thread indeed; great, very nice photos too


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for post and thanks for watching.

11. St. Jadwiga's Basilica (1731). Monastery located in Legnickie Pole, Lower Silesian Voivodeship, near Wrocław (Breslau).










12. Also near Wrocław. Hotel on Topacz Castle


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

13. One more time classicis manor (Krzykawka, Małopolska Voicodeship). Now museum.










14. Market square in Bytom Odrzański in Lubusz Voicodeship (_Beuthen an der Oder)_


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

15. Market square in Sandomierz in Świętokrzyskie Voicodeship (Holy Cross Province). Its very popular town for weekend and
place where making polish version Italian detective series "Don Matteo"

_







_

16. Sandomierz Town Hall


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

17. Kalwaria Zebrzydowska near Krakow. Monastery and the trails of the Passion of Christ (XVI-XVII) was added to UNESCO list










18. Also in Małopolska - Wadowice. Home Town of pope John Paul II.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

19. Wrocław (German: Breslau). Market square in the Old Town.Wrocław is one of the biggest city in Poland. Capitol of Dolny Śląsk (Lower Silesia) Voicodeship. Population: 640K. In the past it was Polish city (medieval), from 1335 Czech and from 1526 to 1945 German. After war city and the region again became part of Poland (under territorial changes defined by the Potsdam Agreement)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

20. More Wrocław - more market square










21. Palaces from Lubusz Voivodeship










22.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

23. Gothic Church (old monastry) in Żagań (also Lubusz Voivodeship)










24. And one of the biggest in Lubusz Voivodeship. Waiting for renovation. Post German
baroque complex in Brody (_Pförten)_










25. It was destroyed by Soviet army in II WW


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

26. Kliczków (_Klitschdorf_) castle in Lower Silesia Voivodeship. Now it's a hotel (Hotel Konferencyjny, Noclegi - Dolny Śląsk - ZAMEK KLICZKÓW).










27. Near castle Bolesławiec (_Bunzlau_). Of course market square


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

28.










29.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

30. Castle walls in Wiśnicz on sunset, Małopolska Voivodeship .










31. One of post Germans small castles near Wrocław. Like Kliczków, now is hotel.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

32. Chełmsko Śląskie - ("Die 12 Apostel, Apostelhäuser") "houses of the twelve apostles" - characteristic houses of weavers from XVIII century










33


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

34. Warsaw. Capital of Poland. (Population: 1 million 793k inhabitants). 19/20th century tenement.










35. Old City (on UNESCO list) and Royal Castle in Warsaw. Old City and castle was completely destroyed by German in II WW, and it was rebuilt after war


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

36. Traditional wooden house in north Małopolska from (like you see) 1935










37. Lower Silesia Voivodeship. Hotel near palace


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

38. Typical Gothic church in Pomerania (north of Poland)










39. Market Square in Poznań. Capitol of Wielkopolska (Greater Poland) Voicodeship. Population: 534K.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

40. Historical center Poznań vs Warsaw










41.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

42. The Churches of Peace in Jawor and Świdnica (on UNESCO list). _The largest timber-framed religious buildings in Europe, were built in the former Silesia in the mid-17th century, amid the religious strife that followed the Peace of Westphalia. Constrained by the physical and political conditions, the Churches of Peace bear testimony to the quest for religious freedom and are a rare expression of Lutheran ideology in an idiom generally associated with the Catholic Church. _(whc.unesco.org)










43.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

44. Main street in Kowary (_Schmiedeberg_) 










45. Hospital in Kowary


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

46. Market Square in small historic town in east-central Poland - Kazimierz Dolny. (Lublin Voivodeship)










47. St. Nicholas and St. Christopher townhouses from XVII (renaissance)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

48. Kazimierz Dolny style 










49. Capitol of Lublin Voivodeship - Lublin


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

50. Szczecin (ger. Stettin) - capitol of West Pomeranian Voivodeship. Population: 401K. On photo National Museum 










51. Castle


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

52. Neo gothic Red City Hall










53. On left side new building of Szczecin Philharmonic (awarded the European Union Prize for Contemporary Architecture)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

54. Market square on rebulid old town










55. Museum and Odra river


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

56. Szczecin/rainy day 










57. Old town and castle (right side)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

58. New building on old town










59. The Cathedral Basilica of St James the Apostle. From 14th century.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

60. Cathedral Island in Wrocław (Ostrów Tumski)










61. Market Square in Żywiec and Town Hall (31,194 inhabitants). Silesian Voivodeship


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

62. Bielsko-Biała (Czech Bílsko-Bělá, German Bielitz-Biala). Silesian Voivodeship. 170K inhabitants 










63. New architecture in Katowice, Silesian Voivodeship also (capitol of Silesian Voivodeship).National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

64. Market Square in small town Pilica (Silesian Voivodeship) 










65. Jaworzno (Silesian Voivodeship). Gródek Park










66.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

67. Town Hall in Nowy Sącz (Lublin Voivodeship)










68. Warszawa. Building from 1948–1952. In the past House of Party (communist Party - Polish United Workers Party).
Curiosity: that palm is artifictial.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

69. Small castle in Lower Silesia 










70. The ruins of the gothic church in Trzęsacz in West Pomeranian 










71. The same place in 1870. The building was built 2 km from the Baltic Sea in XV century!


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

72. Krakow. Camaldolese Hermit Monastery in Bielany.










73. Krakow. "Castle in Przegorzały". The building was built in IIWW by the Nazis (
occupying Poland).


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

74. Let's get back to West Pomeranian. Resort Świnoujście (german _Swinemünde_) 










75. Promenade near the sea


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

76. More...










77.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

78. Small town in West Pomeranian - Trzcińsko Zdrój (german _Bad Schönfließ). _Historical Town Hall 










79. Next small town in Mazowieckie Voivodeship - Iłża


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

80. Ruins of castle in Iłża










81. Kraków Gate in Lublin


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

82. Spa town Nałęczów in Lublin Voivodeship










83. Puławy (Lublin Voivodeship) Palace Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Poland


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank You, it will be more..

84. Postgerman palaces in region Silesia from XIX century










85. Nice hotel


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

84. 










85.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

86.










87. Market square in Nowa Ruda (german _Neurode, _Lower Silesian Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

88. Szczawno-Zdrój (german Bad Salzbrunn). Spa town in Lower Silesian Voivodeship










89.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

90.










91. Right next Market Square in Wałbrzych


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

92. The Table Mountains in Lower Silesia










93. Castle Grodno in Zagórze Śląskie


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

94. Old coal mine in Wałbrzych. Now museum and local galery of art










95.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks once gain  Let's go:

96. Namysłów (Opole Voivodeship)










97. Market Square and Town Hall


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

98. Atypical ruin of the palace in Żmigród (Lower Silesia Voivodeship) 










99. Old houses in Rydzyna (Greater Poland Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

100. Market Square and monument from 1761 in baroque town Rydzyna










101. Fragment of the palace buildings in Rydzyna


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

102. Fragment of Palce in Rydzyna










103. Another Palace. Rogalin near Poznań


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

104. (Greater Poland Voivodeship) 










105. Wschowa (Lubuskie Voivodeship). Town Hall


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

106. Next Town Hall - Market Square in Leszno (Greater Poland Voivodeship) 










107. Palace near Warsaw (Mazowieckie Voivodeship). Otwock Wielki


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

108. Ruins castle in Czersk near Warsaw










109. Market Squere in Myślenice (Malopolska Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

110. Market Squere in Myślenice 










111. Knight's castle in Oporów (Łódzkie Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

218. Międzygórze (Wölfelsgrund) in Kłodzko County. It's a village in swiss style of architecture










219.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

220. More houses in Międzygórze










221.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

222. Modern architecure in Katowice - capitol of Silesia Voivodeship. A multipurpose arena from 1971










223. Museum of Silesia in old mine


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

224. Manor in Koszęcin (Silesia Voivodeship)










225. Castle in Pieskowa Skała (Małopolska - Lesser Poland Province)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

226.










227. Katowice - conference center


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

228. Historic house in Namysłów (Opole Voivodeship)










229. Town hall in Namysłów


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

230. Some photos from Wielkopolska (Greater Poland Voivodeship)










231.










232.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

233. Przemyśl from Clock tower (Podkarpackie Voivodeship)










234. Town hall in Jarosław (Podkarpackie Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

235.Świdnica (Lower Silesia) from town hall tower










236. And market square of course


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

237. Kalisz city hall (Greater Poland Voivodeship). Kalisz was the only city destroyed in Polnad during I WW.










238.Rebuilt street in Kalisz


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

239. Castle in Gołuchów (Greater Poland Voivodeship) 










240.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

241.










242. Kalisz by night


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

243.










244.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Poland


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

245. Gorzów Wielkopolski - Market Square (Greater Poland Voivodeship) 










246. Wooden Hunting palace in Antonin (Greater Poland Voivodeship) is very original bulding










247. Insiade. All bulding was build around big chimney


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

248. Manor in Brynek (Silesia Voivodeship). Now school. 










249.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

250. Now We get back to Świdnica (Lower Silesia) 










251.










252.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

253. Railway station in Świdnica










254. The Church of Peace in Świdnica (on UNESCO list)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

255. Lower Silesia. One of the biggest castle in Poland. Książ (_Fürstenstein).










256.










257.








_


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

258. Royal Castle - Wawel in Krakow (the second-largest and one of the oldest cities in Poland)










259.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

249. Monastery in Sejny (Podlasie Voivodeship), near lithanias border










250. Historical manor in Niepołomice (Malopolska Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

251. Another Monastery in Leżajsk (Podkarpacie Voivodeship)










252.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

253. Castle in Niepołomice near Krakow










254.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

255. Gothic church in Niepołomice (Małopolska Voivodeship)










256. Gothic katedral in Poznan (capitol of Wielkopolska Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

257. One more Poznan










258. Chuch in Chelm (Lubelskie Voivodeship)


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

259. Center of Chelm










260. Center of Poznan


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

361. Now I show you more Poznań, capitol of Wielkopolska Voivodeship 










362.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

363.










364.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

365.










366.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

367.










368.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

369.










370.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

371.










372.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

373.










374.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

375. Opole, capitol of Opole Voivodeship. On photo tenement houses on river. That tower behind houses is a city hall. 










376. Monastery in Silesia in Rudy


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

377. Palce from in Moszna (Opole region). Nearby 
is a horse farm nearby










378. In Palace are located hotel and museum


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

379. A winter garden










380. Nice town in Opolskie - Głogówek


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

381.A tower of town hall on a market square. Polish flag on the right. When I took picture, it was polish National Holiday (3 May)










382. Streets of Opole


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

383. Gothic catedra in Opole










384. Center of city Nysa (Opolskie) in the fog. Before WW II it was one of the most beautiful citys in Silesia region. Later
the soviet army entered...


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

385. Next stop is palace in Kórnik (Greater Poland Voivodeship)










386. Ona more photo from Opole


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

387. Small town in Greater Poland Voivodeship - Środa Wielkopolska










388.










389.


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

390. The Leaning Tower in Ząbkowice Śląskie (Lower Silesia)










391. Town Hall in Ząbkowice Śl.


----------

